# playability of a composition



## mgardner

hi, i am trying to write a piece for a string quartet and was wondering if there were any musicians here that could give it a look and let me know of it's playability. there are some double stops and that is what i am most concerned with. if someone can give me their email address i will send a pdf of the score along.

many thanks!


----------



## Elaryad

Playability? I thought that concept was used only on videogames 
My bad
Welcome mgardner!


----------



## marval

Hello mgardner

Welcome to the forum. I am not a musician, but there are many here so stick around.


Margaret


----------

